# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل انجام بدیم یانه؟

## پویا نجفی

سلام من ۳ سال پیش دیپلم گرفتم الان میخوام ترمیم معدل انجام بدم و برای کنکور ۴۰۲ بخونم نمیدونم چکار کنم یه سری میگن تاثیر داده نمیشه سنجش قبول نمی کنه یه سری میگن نه این کارو نکن تا خبر قطعی وضعیت کنکور نیومده چکار کنم به نظر شما بخونم نخونم؟؟؟

----------

